# What is a "continuous nut"?



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am shopping for a vise and I see vises with a continuous nut. 
What's that?
(It could be me: I was born nut and I shall die nut.)
My understanding is that a continuous nut is just the normal nut, not quick release but this vise announces that it is both quick release and continuous nut ( so now I am very confused and this drives me nut):

Jorgensen 40709-C

Jorgensen
Jorgensen 40709-C
Style No. 40000 *Continuous Nut* 4" x 7" Professional Woodworker's Vise

Jorgensen's 40000 heavy-duty vises are unequaled in quality. "*Quick-Release*" action lets you bypass the screw for fast opening and closing. Solid steel dogs in the front jaws, when used in conjunction with a bench stop, allows oversize work to be held securely on the bench


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

No answer?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I saw this thread and thought you had found out about my stay at the Hotel with the nice warm coats with sleeves that tie in the back!

But I'm much better now!

Otherwise I have no idea, but I thought I'd bring it to the top again.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Dallas, thank you.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

no idea


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i don't either

never had a bench vise


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure a continuous nut (in a vise) just means there's no "quick release" or fast adjustment (for example, quarter turn and then slide it against the workpiece, and then tighten down more)


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Well usually a continuous nut indicates it is not quick release, but in this case since it is advertised as quick release, I dunno. Two possibilities, one they have some kind of quick release mechanism that doesn't use a split nut or it is some confused advertising copy hype written by somebody that doesn't know vises.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

When they are both connected?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Perhaps it has a continuous nut, and the "quick release" does not mean a split (sliding) nut, but some mechanism that disengages the threaded rod piece. Kinda like how bar clamps have the threaded portion to do the tightening, and at the same time has the "quick-release" portion on the bar for coarse adjustments and release.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a vise like this. I believe it refers to the "quick release" feature that allows the vise nut to release the screw upon the screw being turned 1/2 turn counterclockwise (unscrew). This lets the vise jaws to be rapidly pulled apart by hand without a lot of unscrewing. When you turn the screw clockwise (screw in), the nut engages the screw after 1/2 turn and begins to tighten the jaws.

I have always heard of this being called a "quick release". I have never heard of the term "continuous nut". Truthfully, this type of vise is simple enough that I can't envision the continuous nut refers to anything else.

Planeman


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The Record style vises have a lever that disengages the partial
nut so the vise can slide. The Jorgensen style vises have
a different sort of mechanism where the nut disengages
in a different way. I suppose the nut goes all the way
around the screw, but it would have some sort of 
flair or elongation that allows the threads to disengage
and the rod to slide.

I like the Jorgensen style mechanism better. I have a 
Record. I guess the grass is always greener.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies. 
I have a record clone it works OK but I had another vise that never worked right and I now want to replace it.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Continuous Nut ============= Stumpy Nubbs and /or Steve Ramsey

any questions


> ?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

No question.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

I believe the confusion here is caused by a typo in the advertising. 40709 is the quick release version of the vise, and 40709-C is the continuous nut version.

I have this vise (the quick release version) and I love it. Very heavy duty. FYI, when I bought mine Tools Plus had the best price.

Also, most stores carry the 40709 version, 40709-C is harder to find.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Rex, generally Tools Plus always has the best price.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Defenition: "Continuous Nut"-A crazy person who just won't shut up.

Also sounds like what Rex said above-it is not a quick release mechanism version.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm gonna go with what Charles said… though I don't know if Steve would like to be grouped along with me!


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

I didn't know so searched and just found this definition:

That said, the "continuous-nut" vise is pretty much the old standard, nearly all vises are continuous-nut. It just means they're not fast-action, that's all - the nut doesn't release for quick coarse adjustment.

The fast-action vises work on the principle of the "split nut", something that wasn't invented for nobody knows what reason at about the same time as the metal lathe… that same split nut is used in nearly every metal lathe in the world.

Both continuous-nut and split-nut vises are strong and durable; the split-nut, fast-action ones tend to be a little pricier because of the convenience factor and the fact that slightly more manufacturing goes into the manufacture of such a vise.

Basically what a few of the posts above state along with a typo confusion tossed in.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Bert, Continuous Nut just means the screw "spins" at one speed. There is no coarse or fine adjustment like you get on some milling/drill press vices and metal lathes. For reference, those are called "split nut".


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it refers to anyone who is involved with woodworking.


----------

